# Hacking my old Sony Speaker Help



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have laptop here and I want to give my room a better sound distribution you know what I mean by that. Yeah I have 2 Sony speakers here you know the little speakers for surround. Well they aren't using the radio so I guess it's time to put those speakers in good use. So I bought 2 RCA jacks then solder the wires and sort of stuff then I purchased a 2 RCA to Stereo baby plug to connect to my laptops stereo jack. I thought it was a complete hackcessful but I can hear the sound when I place the speaker in my ears so hackilure. The speakers are both 8 impedance so I'm guessing that is 8ohms I'm not good at electronics even a perfect solder damn having a rough time. Took me 10mins just to solder the wires to the RCA's leg. So I'm guessing I need an amplifier to boost the juice out of my laptop going to the speakers. Well any advice at this point? thanks!!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, they will not work. You need amplified ones. Does the old radio have a place like "Aux In" ? if so hook up the PC to the radio.

BG


----------



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

I see so I need an amplifier, I cant hack the radio coz it's too big. So I guess I need to buy an amplifier, Any suggestions? How much will it cost and the power that I need.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Unless you can hack up an existing device, your best bet is probably one of any number of small electronic kits such as this 2 + 2 watt amp. 

http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/FK603

Depending on the power handling capability of the loudspeakers you have, you could go for a higher output.


----------



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

7 dollars well I'm gonna visit my nearest electronic shop... and buy one of those. I hope they got assembled ones because soldering them would be messy. heheheheehehehehehe...

The reason why I'm doing this is because my laptops primary speakers are too weak. Hmmmmm the question, buy new pair of speakers hmmmmm perfect idea but I want to hack these speakers. hehehehehehe... question will that thing require like an external power what I mean is the source like DC and sort of stuff?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I use one of these.
http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PTA2-2x40W-Stereo-Amplifier/dp/B0013CDZDI
Its very small and sits on a shelf.
It runs 2 speaker boxes with 10 inch woofers.
My neighbors love me.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> 7question will that thing require like an external power what I mean is the source like DC and sort of stuff?


Any 9 - 12 volt wall wart adapter rated at one amp or more would work.


----------



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

I see 9 to 12v I haven't been to a local store here to check one of those. Jezuz! 48bucks.....


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually, for what it is, $48 isn't bad. They have a basic 15W x 2 for about $30.


----------



## 1337_807 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm I purchased one of those $30 and it works fine now. Cool I have surrounds in my room now! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee Thanks guys.... your the best!


----------

